# Lecithin - It Worked!



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone used lecithin to slow down trace when using an accelerating eo or fo? Does it work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Lecithin*

Have never even heard of doing this, let us know... Usually I just heat my Eo or fo just a tad, add a little of the base oil to it, and be prepared to work fast. Oh I also use full liquid amt that helps too..
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Lecithin*

Barb: I'm making a batch of your shaving soap so I didn't want to or know how to alter that. I really, really want to scent it with bay eo, but last time it traced really quickly. I may have been soaping too hot, though. Also, the first and only time I made the shaving soap, it traced pretty quickly with no offending eo. I could still pour, but it was thick. Combine that with the eo I want to use and I'm afraid of ruining the batch. Plus, this is the first time I will be using a round PVC pipe.

I read about the lecithin on The Dish, I think.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Lecithin*

Yes, I have used it to slow trace. And it worked for a couple of real fast floral FO's. I mixed it with water first and then added a couple of oz


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Lecithin*

LaNell: When did you add it? Did you add it to the oils or to the lye mixture?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

It worked! I added 1 tsp ppo. I was at a thicker trace than I would have liked before I added the eo, but no issues. I used a whisk to blend in the eo and it did not accelerate. Finally able to use the bay. I am a happy camper.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad it worked for you Cindy. I now keep a bottle of lecithin dissolved in water to use for those pesky florals. Haven't had a batch seize on me since using it. Sorry I didn't get back to answer your question. But you made it through.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

How much lecithin to how much water? When do you add it (to what--oil or lye mix or emulsion, etc)?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Denise: Not sure when or where you're "supposed" to add it, but I added it straight (and it is THICK) to my batch after emulsion, but before medium trace. It incorporated into the batch easily.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I added it to the milk and lye solution so apparently it works however. I don't really think amounts need to be precise since I eyeballed how much I dissolved and then used about 2 oz of the lecithin and water mixture. I factored in the 2 o of additional liquid on my formula to begin with.
I have granular lecithin for cooking so I had to dissolve in water before adding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

this is good info to use.. Glad it worked for you
Barb


----------

